# Activesync between Android and GroupWise



## havens1515 (Jun 21, 2011)

At my job, we have use GroupWise for our email system. Recently, my boss setup an Activesync connection so that people could get their mail from their phones easier (both Android and iOS.) There is a GroupWise app on the market, but it sucks. Badly.

So now we can use the built in mail client in Android, select corporate account, and set it up as if it were an outlook account. For the most part, it's MUCH better. I get push notifications, everything happens faster (like receiving emails, and syncing and whatnot,) it's just overall a huge improvement from the crappy and expensive app.

Anyway, I have only found one issue so far. When I create an appointment on my phone, it shows up as "busy" in GroupWise regardless of what I select in Android. There are 3 options in Android, "busy", "available", and "tentative". No matter what my selection in Android, my appointment shows as "busy" in GroupWise.

Does anyone have any experience with this? At all? I know that GroupWise isn't widely used, so any suggestions as to fixes would be great.


----------

